# Cobra Fly Z driver



## delc (Jan 5, 2016)

I tried out a number of drivers on AG's flitescope a few weeks ago and the Fly Z came out equal best with my existing TM R1. I fancied a change so bought one in white for Â£149.99 in their sale, which was Â£100 off the original price. It came in the 10.5 degree draw setting, which I left for my first round with it. It did exactly what it said and it added to my natural draw. However all but two of my drives found the fairway, albeit on the left hand side, and the other 2 went a few feet into the semi-rough on that side. For my next round I tried the 11.5 neutral setting, but found I was hitting the ball a bit higher than I liked, so ended up with the 10.5 neutral setting. Actually this still hits the ball higher than my R1 set at 12 degrees loft. It doesn't hit the ball any further than the R1, but seems easier to hit it straight and the regular flex shaft seems to suit me a bit better. A recommended buy, especially if you can get it at a good sale price.  :thup:


----------



## Slab (Jan 6, 2016)

Cheers Del

I bought my FlyZ last month but won't get my hands on it for another couple of weeks as its coming from overseas 

How quick (easy) is it to adjust the loft and fade/draw settings? Just wondering when at the range/social rounds if its a fiddle or a 5 second job

Also I'm assuming yours will be the std 45.5 inch shaft length, is it the same as your R1 & if it's different, in what way/effect?


----------



## delc (Jan 6, 2016)

Slab said:



			Cheers Del

I bought my FlyZ last month but won't get my hands on it for another couple of weeks as its coming from overseas 

How quick (easy) is it to adjust the loft and fade/draw settings? Just wondering when at the range/social rounds if its a fiddle or a 5 second job

Also I'm assuming yours will be the std 45.5 inch shaft length, is it the same as your R1 & if it's different, in what way/effect?
		
Click to expand...

It's quite easy to change the loft/lie. Just loosen the screw on the bottom of the shaft with the special tool and rotate the shaft until you get the desired setting and then retighten the screw. Takes about 10 seconds. There are no adjustable weights.

Both the Fly Z and the R1 have 45.5" shafts. The Fly Z has a slightly lighter swing weight, D3.5 against D4.0, and its centre of gravity is lower and further back, which is probably why it gives a slightly higher ball flight for a given loft. I also tried a Fly Z+ where you can move the sole weight forward or back, but concluded that I hit the ball better with the weight back, so saved myself a few quid by buying the basic model with the fixed weight.


----------



## Slab (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 6, 2016)

My own review here:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?80267-Cobra-Fly-Z

Or, pick up a copy of this month's GM- edited version there!


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 6, 2016)

delc said:



			Actually this still hits the ball higher than my R1 set at 12 degrees loft.
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised.  The R1 doesn't spin.


----------



## Slab (Jan 6, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			My own review here:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?80267-Cobra-Fly-Z

Or, pick up a copy of this month's GM- edited version there!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the link

So have you had a chance to play with the settings much to see the effects?


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 6, 2016)

Slab said:



			Cheers for the link

So have you had a chance to play with the settings much to see the effects?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't needed to, to be honest.  Drives are going well on 10.5 standard setting!  But, it really is a 30 second job- you could easily do it on the way to the tee (practice round) if you so desired.


----------



## Slab (Jan 6, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I haven't needed to, to be honest.  Drives are going well on 10.5 standard setting!  But, it really is a 30 second job- you could easily do it on the way to the tee (practice round) if you so desired.
		
Click to expand...

Cool, I just have to bide my time to get hold of mine and then hit the range (it's currently touring round South Africa somewhere)

I had my current nonadjustable driver cut down to 44 so I'll give it a go at 45.5 before I think about doing the same to this one, hopefully with the variable settings on the flyZ it'll help me keep it uncut


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 6, 2016)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Cobra


----------



## delc (Jan 6, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Not surprised.  The R1 doesn't spin.
		
Click to expand...

Low spin drivers may work well for tour pros who give the ball a fair old thump, but us lesser mortals need a bit of backspin to hold the ball up in the air for long enough to get a decent carry. I think that Taylor Made may have been going down the wrong road for club golfers with some of their recent drivers. Remember their 'loft up' advertising campaign! Their latest M1 seems to be a bit better in this respect.


----------

